# constant abdominal pain



## 21247 (Feb 5, 2006)

My 10 year old daughter has had IBS for the last 3 years. It all started after she had mono. A diet used to be help control the pain/sysmptoms but as of now it is way out of control. Her doctor is talking about sending her to a specialist again but does anyone have any ideas on what to try in the meantime? I am at a loss. She is very nuch a perfectionist which I am sure does not help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might see if peppermint tea helps. I often carry Altoids (the peppermint ones) as they have enough peppermint oil in them to ease the pain.If you can predict when she gets the pain try doing the tea or other peppermint preparation 20-30 minutes ahead of time. Like before meals, rather than wait for the pain to hit.K.


----------



## 21247 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks I will definately try it. We are willing to try almost anything!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome belly-of-jelly


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi I'm 16 and have been to 3 different doctors already. I have now been told I have IBS and my doctor said that stress is a big problem and that I should try to cut as many stressful things out of my life. In my case she said that she thinks that being tought at home will take away stress and cause my pain to lower. If your interrested I saw doctor Edwards at Dartmoth. She seemed to know what she was talking about. I'm also seeing a conciler for pain management and she is working with me on trying to concentrate on the present instead of worring about the future. She has also had me do meditaion and it does help a bit. I hope this was helpful. Good luck.-Katie


----------

